# Hard Water Spots/Stains



## SulcataLarry (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone know how to clean or eliminate hard water stains from a tortoise shell? I have a Sulcata hatchling about 5 months old


----------



## ascott (Jan 10, 2012)

Uh, may we see pics? I can not for the life of me figure how a tortoise shell would have hard water stains? Maybe elaborate for us? Please


----------



## SulcataLarry (Jan 10, 2012)

I just noticed today during soaking that my tortoise has chalky white spots on his shell, when I got it wet it disappeared and when he dried the spots came back


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2012)

I squirt mine off with collected, filtered and stored rainwater. Prevents this. Looks like that might be calcium from the food. You can try a light brushing with a tooth brush during soaks to try to wipe it away, but really it won't hurt anything.

... and Angela, this is a pretty common thing for those of us who are spraying our hatchlings to prevent or reduce pyramiding.


----------



## ascott (Jan 10, 2012)

> I squirt mine off with collected, filtered and stored rainwater. Prevents this. Looks like that might be calcium from the food. You can try a light brushing with a tooth brush during soaks to try to wipe it away, but really it won't hurt anything.
> 
> _... and Angela, this is a pretty common thing for those of us who are spraying our hatchlings to prevent or reduce pyramiding._



I would have to agree with Tom, kinda looks like something stuck to him, especially in that second pic....do you use calcium powder when you feed?

lol Tom!! I also spray the RFs here, like all the time, but I sometimes forget that not everyone lives in a city with well water as I do 

ps, I was so picturing hard water spots (like what you get on your glasses and such )....silly me


----------



## SulcataLarry (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't use calcium powder, I'll try the tooth brush and see if that helps


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 11, 2012)

SulcataLarry said:


> I don't use calcium powder, I'll try the tooth brush and see if that helps



 Just to add, we use well water here on all of our tortoises and I have never seen hard water stains. Hard to see clear from your pictures, hope you resolve the issue.


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 11, 2012)

My Tortoises get it, because I use un-treated well water.......It becomes more apparent when the ambient humidity is lower, but when it comes back up, it tends to blend in.......Its even more apparent in darker Tortoises - duh........

I don't do anything for it, but it can be a good indicator that the animals are drying out and need more hydration/humidity.......


----------



## lisalove (Jan 12, 2012)

SulcataLarry said:


> I just noticed today during soaking that my tortoise has chalky white spots on his shell, when I got it wet it disappeared and when he dried the spots came back



I'm giggling at your tiny water spots!!! 
Nodder has them all over his new dark growth and he's 15 months old.
I just figure it comes with keeping them smooth and hydrated, which he is.
He loves to walk through the sprinklers which is fine by me, so I'll put up with the water stains knowing the water is great for him.
Funny part is, I used to think they were because he was too dry, so I would mist more. Low and behold...more stains.
I figure they will go away when he gets older, however not if he continues to love his showers!! 
As long as he's healthy and happy-I'm good with his spots!


















When he hears the sprinklers come on he runs for them!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 12, 2012)

we use to get those too more like lisalove's tort has though.. I thought by adding more water to hydrate those areas would work but the areas only looked good until he dried back off. I put some vitashell on those areas and they have never come back.


----------

